

Twenty hurt at LG event as promotional stunt goes wrong - morphics
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-23681200

======
centizen
After reading that article, I'm just left with more questions. How were these
people hurt? I don't see a BB Gun accident sending 7 people to the hospital.

~~~
lucaspiller
"Customers ... surged forward when they were released."

See also:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Love_Parade_disaster](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Love_Parade_disaster)

